#  Schulmedizin >   Herz oder muskel >

## Ivona

Halo, ich bin eine Frau, 23 Jahre. Ich rauche.ich habe boreliose und ich habe  probleme mit HWS.3 Monate habe ich Schmerzen in meinen Rippen und am Kinn, als ich meine Finger berührte. Schmerzen werden manchmal weniger schmerzhaft, wenn ich manchmal atme. Ich habe ein Herz ekg und Lunge rtg gemacht, das ist gut. Schmerz ist auch im Rücken vorhanden. manchmal habe ich starke Schmerzen in meiner linken Hand. Brustschmerzen sind manchmal schwerer als je zuvor und erscheinen jederzeit. Kann das ein Herz sein? was soll ich sonst tun? Der Arzt sagt, es ist kein Herz, weil ich zweimal an der EKG gearbeitet habe. Was kann ich sonst noch tun, um eine Herzerkrankung auszuschließen, oder sind ekg und rtg ausreichend?Danke

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Eine Erkrankung des Herzens ist bei unauffälligen Untersuchungen unwahrscheinlich.
Vielmehr ist eher davon auszugehen, dass Ihre Beschwerden von Ihrer Wirbelsäulenproblematik (oder rein muskulär) bedingt sind. 
Viele Grüße

----------

